# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  الزي المدرسي الجدييييييييد كاااااااااااااااملا بالصور بالإضافة لزي الرياضة

## آنسات

الزي المدرسي الجديد الخاصة بالحلقة الأولى من الصف (1-5)


الزي المدرسي الجديد الخاصة بالحلقة الثانية من الصف (6-9)



الزي المدرسي الجديد الخاص بالتعليم الثانوي



الزي الجديد للرياضة للحلقة الأولى



الزي الجديد للرياضة للحلقة الثانية



زي الرياضة الجديد للتعليم الثانوي




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## @مبدعه@

مشكوووووره الغلا تسلمين ^^

----------


## مامة يوسف

تسلمى أختى على الموضوع
هل سيطبق على المدارس الخاصة لإمارة دبى ؟؟
وما هو شكل الزى للأولاد

----------


## علمتني الحياه

على حظنا يوم خلصنا مدرسة حطوا 
هذا الزي ..
وراح يطبق على جميييع مدارس الدولة

----------


## سحابة طير

ورياض الاطفال شو لبسهم في راس الخيمه ماعندج معلومه الغلا

----------


## آنسات

vرياض الأطفال ما عندي فكرة للحين 
بس إن شاء الله من أحصل الزي بحطه على طووووووول

----------


## سحابة طير

ان شاء الله تحصلينه وبكون شاكره لج حبيبتي

----------


## ساره خالد

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام مبارك2

والله شكله وايد حلو وكيوت
وهل ياترى بيطبق على كل مدارس الحكوميه بالدوله

----------


## Mall.08

راحت علينا

----------


## ![ملكية]!

يزآج الله خير حبوبه ,,

هذآ لبس البنـات عدنا من سنه او سنتين >>> الشارجه ,,


لبسهم احلى من لبسنـا ع ايام الدراسه ,, 



اختج ف الله

----------


## أم حمدة2008

تسلمين ...

----------


## آنسات

> والله شكله وايد حلو وكيوت
> وهل ياترى بيطبق على كل مدارس الحكوميه بالدوله


أتوقع كل الدولة

----------


## aynawiah

نااااااااااااايس والله ^^

----------


## الفراشهـ

ايييه مب حلو .. ماتخيل اختي تلبسه .. اسمي كل يوم الصبح بحط عليها خخخخ <<<< نذله 

سلمتي

----------


## أم حمدان2007

شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## دهن العود93

ههههههههه ..احسه حلو ومب حلو ..

مآدري ..المهم على حظنا لما خلصنا اعتمد هاللبس ..


وراح يطبق على جميع مدارس الدوله يابنات ..الحكومية ..اما الخاص مادري صراحه

----------


## سوارة



----------


## المزيونة2002

للرفع

----------


## only U

هم فيه اشياء طبقوها هالسنه مثل القميص الوردي مثلا للحكومه بعض المدارس و القميص الابيض اوردي موجود

بس لبس الرياضه اذا كان للخاصه ممكن لكن للحكومه لا ماعتقد لانه عسكريه يعطون

----------


## اهاات ليل

تسلمين على الطرح و يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## ام براءه

> مشكوووووره الغلا تسلمين ^^

----------


## همس الاحبه

مشكورة اختي

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## روزه

:MashaAllah:

----------


## سحابه خير ..

أحسسه مادري كيف مب حلو شكله غلط العام أحسن أسمي أخواني بيطنزون علي ><

----------


## Maria_Louisa

شو هاللبس و القطع ابدا ما تناسب جو الامارات القطعه الاولى من شكلها يابسه و حاره

----------


## ღcute girlღ



----------


## آنسات

أستغفرالله

----------


## آنسات

>

----------


## أم أحمد2002

تسلمين على الطرح و يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## افاهم

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## هذا الغلا

اختي بغيت أسأل نحن نشتري القطع عنهم ونحن نفصلها صح ولا هم يفصلون لنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ^^MzyoOona

:Salam Allah: 



انا من راايي ما شي احلا عن المريوول الكحلي للكباار ,,, والصغاار المريول الاخضر  :Big Grin:

----------


## ريماس $

جميع مدارس ثانوية العين

----------


## هذا الغلا

> اختي بغيت أسأل نحن نشتري القطع عنهم ونحن نفصلها صح ولا هم يفصلون لنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شجون 2009

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## أنغام الصدى

صــــــــــــراحة حــــــــــلو ,, 

يوم اتجوفيه ع اللبس والحقيقة ,, مب تصــــــوير 
حلوة القطعه ملمسهآ وجــــــــي ,, 

تحــــياتي ,,

----------


## عالية الغالية

لبس الاعدادي والثانوي بناتنا لبسوه من كم سنة 


في الشارجة طبعا 

بس لبس الابتدائي عندنا الكاروهات لونها غير عن اللي في الصورة 



بس عموما حلو

----------


## الهدى1

نحن عندنا المرحلة التاسىسة الحلقة الأولى السنة نفس اللبس وصراحة حلو كان ونوعىة القطع ممتازة 

وكان اللبس ىنباع جاهز وىاهم ونحن بس نودى البنات عسب ناخذ البدل اللى تناسبهم واكىد فى شوى تضىىج ^___^

----------


## cute uae

> نااااااااااااايس والله ^^

----------


## اللومه

حلوووووووو

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## آنسات

عفووووا

----------


## الهدى1

بس كىف عن لبس الروضات الحكومىة ىرىت ىالغالىة لو تقدرىن تحطى لنا صور ^___^

----------


## دم وردي

الزي المدرسي الجديد الخاص بالتعليم الثانوي



احنا اليوم عطونا ورقة الموديل للثانوية 

بس موديل المريول غير مب شرات ها 

يعني المريول مب لفووق الرقبة بس لعند الصدر

----------


## آنسات

استغفر الله

----------


## أم مغاوي

ويييييييييييييييييييي تو الناس


انا يوم كنت في الابتدائيه اظن الصف السادس مادري الخامس

كانو يقولون بغيرون لبسنا وبيكون قصير شرات موديل الحلقه الاولى

ههههههههههههههههه وكنا نضحك مب متخيلييين الوضع واونه بنشتكي هذا ونحن صغار



كبرنا ووصلنا الثانويه ولا تطبق


ذكرتيني باللي مضى

مشكووره ع التوضيح ^_^

----------


## آنسات

:Anotherone:

----------


## يمنات



----------


## الياسيه20

الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ام رامس

> ويييييييييييييييييييي تو الناس
> 
> 
> انا يوم كنت في الابتدائيه اظن الصف السادس مادري الخامس
> 
> كانو يقولون بغيرون لبسنا وبيكون قصير شرات موديل الحلقه الاولى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه وكنا نضحك مب متخيلييين الوضع واونه بنشتكي هذا ونحن صغار
> 
> ...



والله انج صاااااادقه اختيه

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## الريم519

اعتقد الخام مال مريول المدرسه مال الثانويه هو نفسه مال منطقة الشارجه 
لأني خاطري السنه افصل لبنتي دوم اشتري لها احس أريح بس هي مصره على الصدعه والتفصيل
مشكوره اختي على الموضوع*

----------


## يمنات



----------


## بطوه

تسلمين اختي

بيطبق على كل المدارس الحكومية في الدولة
منشور الخبر في جريدة البيان اليوم الاحد 26 /6
وحاطين الزي للروضة اولاد وبنات.. للخوات اللي يسألون
وبعد فيه زي بيكون للاولاد جميع المراحل.. وحاطين الصور

----------


## رعشــ هدب ــة

الله الحلقة الأولى بربري نوعا ما ههههههههههههههه
بصراحة حلو عيبني بس أن شاء الله تكون القطع مب ثجيلة ولا تحبب على طول

----------


## أمورة

ها لبس المدارس الحكوميه بس صح؟؟

مشكوره اختي

----------


## ورد جـوري

هييييييييه عاد راحت علينا
نحن على ايامنا اي شي بسيط خالفونا عليه  :Frown:

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورة
الله يزيج خير
ما تتوقعين شكثر كنت احاتي شكل اللبس

----------


## Cute Girle

بخصووص لبس الرياضة اذوونا ويا هالخطووط البيض من سنة يديييييي ونحن انشوف هالخطوط 
ما يغيرون يعني خخ 
المهم يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## *نيويورك*

زي مستحدث
الله يرحم زمنا يم بس الزليغ فيه فينكه اعتبروج مخالفة

----------


## تسونامي

مشكوره على الخبررر

----------


## اسيرة الاعراس

حلوووووووووووو البس.. احسن كشخه و الوان مناسبه وايد.. مب نحن ع ايامنا.. قاصين علينا..

يتهنوون الصبايااا

----------


## أحلام الماسة

شكرا عالنقل

----------


## يمنات



----------


## هدى الرحمن

متـآكدين من ـآلخبــر ., ! 

وـآلـآ فـي تغيــير ., !

----------


## !! meme !!

كللله قطن !! حسباالهم قاعدين باوروبا !!

الله يعينهم صرااحه على حر الصيف

----------


## ساحره العين

لبس الرياااضه وايد عيبني شعنى هم يعني ونحن لا 

نحاااسه 

للرفع

----------


## طيف الغربة

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## m-lady

> ورياض الاطفال شو لبسهم في راس الخيمه ماعندج معلومه الغلا


*لبس الروضة وردي للبنات وازرق للاولاد وينباع جاهز 
شريت من عندهم من شهر ...

*

----------


## red_rose_2000

بنات هل القطع متوفرة في السوق حاليا للحلقة الأولى وهل لازم يكون عليه شعار المنطقة التعليمية ولا لا لأن الزي عند أصيله سعره مبالغ فيه الواحد ب 400 درهم

----------


## يمنات



----------


## جريئة

اممممم يلا زين يوم تخرجنا ^.^

----------


## آنسات

اشكر مروركم

----------


## yome

يعطيكم العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## آنسات

سعر الزي يتراوح بين 60 و 80 درهم فقط

----------


## sky-bule1

يسعدلي مساج


صددق جيه بستوي *_*

مب حلو أحس لو يعتمدو مال السنوات الماضيه أحسن

مب عرس هو كل يوم ديزاين و شكل >_< !

----------


## آنسات



----------


## loveing blue

حبيبيتي حق كل الامااارت ؟

----------


## salama2

نحن عندنا المدرسة يابت مال المصنع في المدرسة وطرشت مسجات حق الكل وانا وديت بنتي وخذوا قياسها وسويت لها بدلتين وحدة ب100 درهم

----------


## زجاجه شفافه

*ابوي ها تقليد الغرب ... لو تلاحظون اللبس الأول مال (رسوم ليدي ) ونفس بلدان الأجانب*

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

نحن قالو ما يعرفون اي شي عن الزي اليديد

----------


## فطامي الكشهــ

مدرسه الزايديه ف العين ما خبرو البنات بشي انه في تغير للمريول 

و اتوقع لو فيه تغير جان طرشوه مع الشهايد صح و لا ؟؟ 

بعد كمن يوم بسير افصل للمريول كحلي بدون يدين و تحته قميص ابيض 

و اذا تعرفون شي خبروني قبل لا أسير افصل ع الفاضي

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

مشكوووووره

----------


## فــــــرووحـه

يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## عينآويه 7

ما اتخيل البس حجاب ابيض 




ڷآ آڷهُ آڷآ آڷڷهُ وحڍهُ ڷآ شُريڲ ڷهُ ڷهُ آڷمًڷڲ وڷهُ آڷحمًڍ وهُو عڷۓ ڲڷ شُي قڍير

----------


## آنسات

الزي موجود في مشغل الأمل في شارع دهان براس الخيمة لكل االمراحل

----------


## loveing blue

حبيبياتي 
في مدارسماقلو شئ عنها 
في مدرها اعرفهاا نضمها مال الثانوية كندورة ؟؟ 
فهل الحين صارت جي ولا كيف ؟؟

----------


## ريلي حياتي

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## غرشوبه2010

كيف جي محد خبرنا نسوي 
اذا سوينا بيقولون لنا ممنوع واذا ماسوينا بيقولون ليش مخالفه الزي الاصلي 
ويوم في تغيير ف الزي ليش مااحطولنا فالشهايد عشان نتكون ع دليل الحين من بيصدق ووبيكون عدد كبير مش لابس الزي اليديد وولازم يكون حاطيين ع الاقل ف الخبار ولا فالجريده..

----------


## وله قلبى

انزين فى الشارجه وين احصل الزى ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

up up

----------


## @منى@

> بنات هل القطع متوفرة في السوق حاليا للحلقة الأولى وهل لازم يكون عليه شعار المنطقة التعليمية ولا لا لأن الزي عند أصيله سعره مبالغ فيه الواحد ب 400 درهم


عزيزتي : أصيلة باعت الزى عندنا بالمدرسة بـ 80 بـس ..! 

المريول مع القميص جاهز ..!

----------


## loveing blue

الحين شو الترتيب انفصل حق خواتي ولالا والله حاله

----------


## @منى@

هو تعميم وزاري حق كل امارات الدولة .. 

غريبة ان فيه مدارس ما تعرف ليـن الحيـن ..؟!

----------


## آنسات

يمكن التعميم ما يشمل المدارس الخاصة

----------


## ألستروميريا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مياسوه

وزي الاولاد شوووو أخباره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عائشة الصغيرة

الله يعينه احنا لبسنا لونه وردي الاعدادي هع

----------


## ماما سوافي99

> وزي الاولاد شوووو أخباره ؟؟؟؟؟؟



نفس السؤؤؤؤال؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وله قلبى

ردو على فى الشارجه جاهز ولا تفصيل......

----------


## آنسات

بالنسبة للأولاد
ما ادري 
بس قالوا عادي الكندووووورة

----------


## آنسات

========================================

----------


## آنسات

الشارجة بيوزعونه على بداية العام مكتووووووب في الجريدة اليوم

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

حلو الزي بس ليش بنات الثانويه لون الزي اسود احلى الكحلي

----------


## حـ uae ـلا

حبيت الزي المدرسي مال الثنوية

بس الحمدلله متخرجه من سنه خخخخخخخخ

و الحين اداوم فالكلية بعبايتي و شيلتي ^^

مفتكة من الصدعه و عوار الراس

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## آنسات

سعر الخام القميص والبدلة والشعار على 60 درهم
والتفصيل على حسب الخياط

----------


## snow heart

*جزاج الله خير على الافادة*

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير حبيت اتخبر الزي بيبيعونه في المدارس والا نحنا نفصله لان المدرسه ماخبرونا عن الزي وانا بنتي ثانويه عامه مدرسه نموذجيه وبنات اختي ثانويه في مدرسه حكوميه ياليت الي عندها فكره تخبرنا

----------


## كلي ثقهـ

آول مره آدري !!

حتي فالعين ؟

----------


## bent.aboha

نفس اللبس السنه ، بس لبس الرياضة غير .. 
بغيت استفسر بالنسبة المدارس الحكومية 
لازم نحط الشعار ؟ القمصان البيض للثانوية عادي لو تكون تيشرتات اديهن طويلة ؟

----------


## آنسات

0000000000000

----------


## آنسات



----------


## لوليتاا

آلله يكون فلعوون

كل يوم لهم قرآر

تسلمين

----------


## J44Z

*** 
لبس المدارس
بس والله مب حلو عاد بنات فيالاعداديه لبسين زهرررر او وردي وماساءالله كل وحدة اطووووووووووول عنا

اللبيس الكحلي يغطي على الاقل اجسامهم لونه كانه شرات العبايه على الاقل مايبين مب وردي

وبعد ملابس الثانويه البنا يلبسون لبس الرجال في تششبيه للريايل يعني


والملابس نحن نشتري ملابس ونوعيات ممتازه عشانم ايخترب ويستمررررررر



********
المهم كنت كاتبه هالنص

فضفضه اطلع اللي بقلبي

بصراحه فيني قهر من المدارس

وخصوصا الاعداديه مغيرين لبس البنات من الازرق... للوردي والرمادي حشا جانهم يهال صغار في الابتدائيه

حتى ملابسهم مال العام الاعداديه والله كانها يديده ونظيفه ماختربت

كل هذا عفانا الله عشان مايلبسون مال العام ويدورون بيزات يسون موديلات وتفاصيل يديده

زين ماعليه فرضا قلنا يغيرون الموديل شوي عاد مب اللون وردي او زهري حق الااعداديه بصراحه ماحبيت السالفه حتى بنتي معترضه يحليلها


وغير هذا بنااااااااااااااات الثانويه ملابسهم من ملابس الريايل اسود ومخطط بابيض 
بنتي بثانويه ماخذه قطعه من المدرسه ودورنا بسوق وماحصلنا اخر شي ريلي صار خياط الريايل وخذ القطعهه من عندهم 

عنبووووو لهدرجه يعني وشوفيها ملابس العام اللي طاف والله نظيف ويديد شكله ومرتب ولونه ابدا والله مب مخترب

**************

والحمدلله نحن نقدر مب مشكله بس الوحدة فيها قهر

وعيل اللي مايقدرون شو حالهم 

الله المستعااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## يمنات



----------


## جرحو

االحييييييييييين صدددددددق بيطبقووووووون عليناا ها الززززززززززيييييييييييي وكل شيي !

مع اني بغيييييت افصصل ربيعتي امها تشتغل في مدرسه وكيله قالت اسبوع كامل بنللبسسسس لبس بييت ليين يتحدد الززيي !! اونه ما حددوو شو هو الزي الموحد لحييييين فمادرريي !

لكن الزي ها الثانويي بالنسبة لي عاجبننييي

----------


## S I M P L E

ماعجبني بصراحه ’

بس هذا ولا شي بالنسبه لزي الاولاد اذا صدق اللي قريته ..

----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## آنسات



----------


## آنسات

للرفع

----------


## آنسات



----------


## uaelrose

مسكينا بنات الثانوية 
كله غوامج
ما يعطون ألوان فاتحة
حتى الحلقة الثانية ، بعد غوامج
اتقوا الله فيهم و حطوالهم زي لونه يفتح النفس

----------


## قوتشـي

مشكووووره الغاللييه ع الطررح الذووق منججج



بس اناا طرشولييه برودكسات وكذا صورره من الجرييده بانه خلاااص بيردوون للملابس الجدييمه يعنيي ماببتتغيير

----------


## noor200

يزااااج الله كل خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاج الله خير والله يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله ،

----------


## بسمتي نادرة

واااااو وايد حلو

----------


## آنسات

:Astaghfor:

----------


## مآلي شبيه..~

الحين الكحلي ولا الاسوود 
مااعرفنا والله ><

----------


## متأمله

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## آلـ خ ـفوق !

شوهـآ مب شي آلموديـل 

يعني آنفصل كل ملـآبسنآ نفس الشي مآيصير 

بس القطع حلوه 

الحمدلله ما لحقنا ع الوردي >< وااع

----------


## S M I L E

أنا عني بصراحة مافصلت شرات هالموديل 
لان مب حلو >< , بس خذت القطعة و الموديل من عندي =)

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

مشكوووووووووووووورة واايد ^.^

----------


## آنسات

العفو

----------


## ha_noona

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## آنسات



----------


## يمنات



----------


## ريم السعيدي

كلهم جججججججي ؟ :|

----------


## آنسات

استغفر الله

----------


## شانيل82

يعطيج العافية 
ماقصــرتــي

----------


## آنسات



----------


## آنسات



----------


## GiRlsh ..,

تسلميين يالغالييه آفدتينا و عطيتينا فككرة عن المرآييل ..!

----------


## ثـعـلـبـه

مرتب وحلو توحيد الزي

----------


## آنسات

استغفر الله

----------


## آنسات

الله المستعان

----------

